# My 11 year old is not sleeping at night



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for your losses. 

Is there anyway you can move up her Sr. wellness exam?

Panting can be a sign she is in pain, not saying it is.....


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Carolina Mom,
I would like to move the exam up but I'm holding off to see the best vet in the office who is the owner and been treating Sophie since she's a pup. I'm going to call again tomorrow to see if we can get in to see earlier - I'm in agreement I'm hoping the panting isn't pain. If it is, as all goldens, she's hiding it well.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Is she constantly panting during the day also? If not, maybe she is just too warm during the night. At the beginning of the winter my Gatsby and Rufus wouldn’t sleep (they are around 5 years old). They would pace between cool bathroom tiles and our bedroom all night long. Turns out they didn’t like the increased temperature during the night. Now we sleep with the doors open to a freezing sun room but they love it, no sleeping problems since then.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

As they get older it's hard to know when to panic or not. My guys are only 6, but I can tell you that Duke pants at night if he's too hot. A lot of times, he stops panting if I crack the door. But they can pant if they're not feeling well or in pain. Maybe see if your vet's office could put you on a "waiting" list in the event there is a cancellation with the vet you like to see and you'd be able to get in sooner.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Joro32000, unfortunately she's panting day and night..not all the time but way more than normal. 
Jenn - the vet's office and I have a long standing relationship so I think I'll be able to get in sooner. 
My fear, of course, is something is wrong..hopefully though, not something too serious, it's been a very hard year, and I'm still in pain over having lost our Comet in September. I know, one step at a time, I'll be calling in the morning..


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

sophieanne said:


> Joro32000, unfortunately she's panting day and night..not all the time but way more than normal.
> Jenn - the vet's office and I have a long standing relationship so I think I'll be able to get in sooner.
> My fear, of course, is something is wrong..hopefully though, not something too serious, it's been a very hard year, and I'm still in pain over having lost our Comet in September. I know, one step at a time, I'll be calling in the morning..




Sending good thoughts your way. Sometimes life has a way of getting to be a bit much....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

The panting could be from pain, it can also be caused by anxiety. Perhaps she is noticing a difference in herself (onset of doggy dementia??) and is a bit anxious about it. I've read where some seniors get their days and nights a bit mixed up.


I'm hoping it is from pain and she can get put on some mild meds to help. Our dogs are so stoic that when they finally do show us signs, they are experiencing something painful.


Good luck, and give her some extra loves from all of us.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Dear Sophie, I would immediately suggest you to have ultrasound especially for the abdomen area including also the heart. Usually , sth swollen like spleen / liver etc causes panting due to lack of oxygen/anemia which cause restlessness & lack of sleep. I went through the same thing with one of my girls. Blood chemistry, ultrasound is a must with the symptoms you mention. All will be fine if handled immediately.


----------

